# Famous Avenues of the World



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread to discuss and post our stuff about the *Famous Avenues of the World*.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina: 9th of July Avenue *





Known as the widest avenue of the world, the 9th of July was originally conceived as the main connection between the South and the North, also uniting 3 highways (the Illia, Frondizi and the 25 de Mayo). In order to make the space for such an ambitious plan, almost 30 entire blocks were demolished. Its look changed several times thrugh its history, from the original circular square of the Obelisk, to parking lots in the middle and the Metrobús (some kinf of BRT) that you may see nowadays. The 9th of July keeps a repertoire of the History of the Architecture of Buenos Aires, with styles of every era, from the old mansions of the north to the french buildings of the area of the Palace of Justice (just 2 blocks away from the avenue), to some of the relevant examples of the skyscrapers of the city, such as the Hotel Panamericano, the new tower of the Four Seasons and the ProUrban Tower. However, this avenue also has 2 very interesting details: the first is the huge white building in the middle, the Ministerio de Obras Públicas, who is the result of a larger plan of an epic soviet-style entrance to the city consisting in two twin buildings who never arrived to its completion. The second one is smaller but probably more curious: a very nice house at the top of one building who is place just in front of the Obelisk, the “Chalet of Mr. Díaz”, where ot’s said that Mr. Díaz once showed his catalogue of his furniture store.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Champs Elysées, Paris, France*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*New York City: Park Avenue*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Michigan Avenue*, Chicago:
 
The Magnificent Mile by Jim Drought III, on Flickr

 
South Michigan Avenue by Chris Eiel, on Flickr

 
The Old Towers by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Oxford Street, yawn. Unremarkable buildings but famed for its length (one of the longest shopping strips in the world), brands and crowds (670,000 visitors a day on average).



































































Crowding becomes dangerously critical when the station closes every other day due to overcrowding, or the 3 months of Xmas shopping



















This is what happens when a simple argument on a tube platform leads to the crowd making a space, then panic, then the evacuation of the station,
then the entire street with sporadic outbreaks of mass panic. The police had received multiple reports of gunfire, when none had actually happened:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Next door, the far swankier Regent Street, once a boring thoroughfare in the shadow if its sister, now reborn as high end:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

The most remarkable in *Mexico City*

*-Paseo de la Reforma (Monuments, CBD, park, castle, museums)






































































*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Those London avenues :drool:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May I suggest posting less images in a single post? It slows down the thread. Thanks.*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Indeed, that's a good idea. I'll shorten the nexts sets to 5 pics per post.


----------



## casuario (Jun 5, 2019)

A Chicagoan said:


> May I suggest posting less images in a single post? It slows down the thread. Thanks.



+1


I don't understand why some people don't have any consideration for other viewers. It would be far better to select a few quality images than post tons of ugly ones! 



It happens far too often in this forum! :bash:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo, Uruguay: Libertador Ave*






Similar to the case of Buenos Aires, Montevideo also opened a new huge avenue to connect strategic points of the city. The Libertador Avenue was then built as the monumental axis, connecting the Entrevero Square to the amazing Legislative Palace. Appart from cutting the grid layout of streets and having an aesthetic purpose, it’s also an important piece of the culture of the country, being the main place for the parade everytime a new president of Uruguay is elected.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sâo Paulo, Brazil: Paulista Avenue*






The Paulista Avenue is probably the most important avenue of Brazil, iconic for its concentration of economic wealth and cultural life, aswell as for its catalogue of modern architecture of the second half of the 20th Century who characterizes the country. It’s also the main tourist area of Sao Paulo and it shares the same facets of the most important avenues of the world like the constant streetlife 24/7, the chaotic traffic on the rush hours, and the concentration of museums, theatres, shopping malls, and the most exclusive hotels of the city. However, the most interesting side of the Paulista Avenue appears on the weekends, when it turns into huge pedestrian street with public spectacles and some sort of “bycicle” avenue in the middle.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina: Diagonal Norte*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina: Avenida de Mayo*


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

...


----------



## Hrrsshan (Jul 23, 2019)

*One issue*

I want to highlight one issue that there may be not good internet services because i use to play clash of lights game thats why which is getting stuck every day.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Not so big, but famous, exclusive and posh:*

*Zürich, Switzerland: Bahnhofstrasse*















source: https://visual.keystone-sda.ch/resu...allfields:(Bahnhofstrasse+Zürich)_sfALLFIELDS


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

In New York City, it's Fifth Avenue that's more famous and glamorous than Park Ave. 

In LA, it's Wilshire Blvd and Rodeo Drive.


----------



## jack55555 (Jul 29, 2019)

so many beautiful places


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Kenyatta Avenue- Nairobi*​













































Nesh Maina


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Mama Ngina Av- Nairobi*​













































By mohaBIG


----------



## jack55555 (Jul 29, 2019)

all pictures are beautiful


----------



## scarer (Jan 7, 2015)

MEXICO CITY

"PASEO DE LA REFORMA AVENUE"











BY Physchy









by Grzegorz Mielczarek,









by francerobert2001









by francerobert2001 - on Flickr









by Victor Carrera









by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr








by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Mexico DF is amazing :drool:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Going to the next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain: Gran Vía*






Gran Vía is a street located in central Madrid. It leads from Calle de Alcalá, close to Plaza de Cibeles, to Plaza de España. The street, sometimes referred to as the "Spanish Broadway", is one of the city's most important shopping areas, with a large number of hotels and large movie theatres; however, in recent years, many of these theatres have been replaced by shopping centres. The Gran Vía serves as showcase of early 20th-century revival architecture, with architectural styles ranging from Vienna Secession style, Plateresque, Neo-Mudéjar, Art Deco, and others.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

-edit-


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The Mall
London


The most prominent avenue in London, it connects Trafalgar Square and Buckingham Palace:














​


----------



## Francisco_agf (Feb 24, 2009)

Gran Vía in Madrid is one of my favorites.

Buenos Aires has many beautiful avenues, as already posted.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Mendoza, Argentina: Emilio Civit Avenue*




The Emilio Civit Avenue serves as a connection between the San Martín Park and the city cente. Although Mendoza had already been born several centuries ago, its true population boom came with the first waves of European immigrants in Argentina, as early as the end of the 19th century. The city grew between the 5 small squares area and the Glory Hill. At the same time, the richest families from Mendoza began to build their mansions on a new axis similar to the Alvear Avenue of Buenos Aires or Hipólito Yrigoyen in Córdoba. Being also especially privileged in its geographical location, Emilio Civit was transformed into the most exclusive avenue in the city. In recent times, with Mendoza gaining international prestige for its Wine Region, Emilio Civit also became an essential part of the tourist map, accompanied by several re-functionalizations of old houses for new clinics and private schools, and larger restorations such as the Stoppel Mansion, currently converted into a museum.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Broadway and Fourth Avenue – Union Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1353761521474065



*Broadway and Fifth Avenue – Madison Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/OldNewYorkImages/posts/2494920613942257



*Broadway and Sixth Avenue – Herald Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1350417821808435






__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1358644494319101



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Broadway and Seventh Avenue – Times Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/oldnewyorkcity/posts/1395446380628260






__ https://www.facebook.com/OldNewYorkImages/posts/2500580443376274






__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1343946962455521






__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1343947345788816






__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1344925869024297



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Fifth Avenue*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1359937490856468






__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1359939410856276



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Sixth Avenue – Avenue of the Americas*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1348932455290305



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Broadway and Seventh Avenue – Times Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1355649907951893






__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1371714179678799






__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1371714746345409



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Broadway and Sixth Avenue – Herald Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1375082686008615



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Broadway and Seventh Avenue – Times Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1375084929341724



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Fifth Avenue*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1378419809008236



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Broadway and Seventh Avenue – Times Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1381410568709160



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Broadway and Seventh Avenue – Times Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1381415595375324



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Broadway and Seventh Avenue – Times Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1384636301719920






__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1384636868386530



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Broadway and Seventh Avenue – Times Square*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1388375954679288



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------

